# Strange black Algae



## bodforce5 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 10g with live plants which has been going well for nearly a year now. 
However, I've noticed an increase of a furry black substance on one of my plants. It looks almost like animal fur. 

Another thing which may or may not be related: One of my plants a java fern I believe, seems to be dying. It has been going from strength to strength for ages and I was really pleased with it. Suddenly though, the leaves have gone transparent and are falling off. Strangely though, it still seems to be producing new, green leaves. Thoughts??

Can I save the plant? What is happening to my tank?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

it sounds like you have a problem with black beard algae, also known as black brush algae. its a real pain to deal with, i tried for years to rid my tank of it before i finaly broke down and bought several siamese algae eaters (crossocheilus siamensis). as for the plant, im not sure what you have, as every java fern i have ever had turns black when the leaf dies, and while turning black it shoots off several new plants from various places on the dying leaf. if it is a type of sword plant though, what you are describing sounds like a normal response to a change in water quality, the old leaves turn transparent and die, with new leaves growing in its place that are more suited to the new water quality. its the plants way of adapting to changing environment. if the black algae is only on the one plant, you may be able to take that plant out and dip it in a bleach solution. i have done this in the past with good results, using 1 part bleach to 9 parts water, with a dip time of about 30-60 seconds. it is a bit hard on the plant but it will turn the black algae a redish color then white, and it will desintegrate over the next few days. just be sure dip the plant in a bucket of water and treat it for chlorine as you would water changes before returning it to the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Best ratio for the bleach solution is 1 part bleach to 19 parts water, less harsh on the plant and you can leave it in the solution a little longer.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks susankat, ill be sure to try that if i ever need to dip again. thankfully, my siamese algea eaters are keeping the bad stuff at bay.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I got some Zebra Nerite snails and they ate all the black brush algae in my tank. (The guppies, shrimp, pleco and the Otos all ignored it). The snails had it gone within 2 days of being in the tank! (Just an idea).


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

nerite snails are another animal known to eat BBA. i would have had to buy hundreds of them to tackle the problem i had in the past, but if you let them start to do thier thing before it gets too bad, its a great way to prevent a bad outbreak. plus they cant breed in freshwater...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Exactly why I love them!  (The BBA wasn't too awful bad, so it was gone pretty quickly), and, there aren't millions of little baby snails in my tank! (They are uber cute too!)


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

Where can I get some of those snails? I've got that black stuff in my tank but don't like it on my plants.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

you can often find nerite snails at the local fish store. i have also ordered them online, off ebay, aquabid, etc. they always seem to ship fine.


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

OK I'll remember Nerite & watch for them.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

There are different types of Nerites: Zebra, Olive, Onion, Virgin and Horned. (Those are the only one's I've heard of... not sure if there's more or not. The Horned ones have these little spikey horns on their shells - kinda' cute). I've got Zebra and they ate the BBA. But I'm sure any type of Nerite would. I got mine at Big Al's but I'm sure your local pet store could order them in for you. (FYI: Zebra Nerites are hard to get in the USA and Olive Nerites are hard to get in Canada). I found this out while researching them. I live in Canada and NO ONE sells the Olives, lol, while talking to ppl in the states, they say no one sells Zebras. I'm sure you can order them online though.

As for the plants - maybe it's just getting used to your water? All the plants I've planted went through an "ugly" stage where I thought they were dying, but after some time and some good fertilizer, they've all come around and are starting to look good.

Good luck with the plant and hope you can find some Nerite snails!


----------

